
Ask HN: Do investors “blacklist” companies that raise with equity crowdfunding? - api
I&#x27;ve heard multiple times that VCs and even some angels tend to pass on if not outright blacklist companies that have raised via equity crowdfunding.<p>The idea is that they see this as a sign that a company could not raise conventionally, has been &quot;over-shopped,&quot; etc.<p>Is this actually true or is it FUD? Not considering equity crowdfunding at the moment, but I&#x27;ve been watching the phenomenon and I&#x27;m curious.<p>Also generally curious if anyone here has done it and how it turned out.
======
baccredited
I've done direct investments in companies and equity crowdfunding via sites
like Wefunder. I don't think what you are hearing is true. People (and funds)
chase returns and will invest where they can get them.

In the long run, say 5 to 10 yrs, the VCs role will be diminished at least
somewhat. Look at Gnosis, who just raised 12MM at a valuation of 300MM,
without traditional VC.

